# Battle Sister Costume



## kaede (Nov 25, 2008)

I wasn't going to post this before I had some proper pictures, but it looks like it might take a while before I have the time to arrange a photoshoot.
I have a lot of other costumes to take care of first. 

SO, without any further ado, here's a costume I've been working on for a while.




































not very good picture, but you can see the light in the melta.


















just the wig and some make-up (without the scar, sorry!! :no
Can someone say EMO :laugh:




I made it and I'm wearing it in the photos. I could've chosen a better model for it I guess, 
but turns out it's easier to make these things your own size (I'm also quite small, so it's cheaper )
I won Best Costume at the London Expo with this ^.^ 
I originally made it just for fun, but there you go. :good: got more in return than I had expected.

the 40kforums community really backed me up on this one. I did it for them.
I suggest that if anyone on this forum wants to make a costume, everyone should back him/her up.
Takes a lot of work, you really need all the motivation you can get. Especially if you're a first-timer.




> *FAQ (questions I kept being asked when walking around in this costume)*
> 
> What is it!?
> 
> ...


I might post some more pictures later. Better quality, some repairs to the costume, possibly with added white wings.
But it might take a while before I get around to do it! :good:


----------



## Gobbo (Jun 4, 2008)

I have got to get my girlfriend one of these... Surely she won't think its weirder than the whole princess leia thing.

You should actually do you hair like that, it looks pretty foxy. And I like the little sister symbol thing on your face (whats that actually called?)

Awesome costume, you need a helmet to go with it. And maybe next time you can do a repentia outfit?? And if you need any help.. you need only ask.

Ok fine... I'll stop the shameless flirting 

But on a serious note you look awesome, it must take real commitment and skill to make something like that, I am very jealous, I think I would look pretty hot in it too.


Take note from the scar people, this is why you don't run with chopsticks in your hand.


----------



## LVix (Oct 18, 2008)

Gosh darn it... thats a great costume! :victory:

Yup... I'm jealous...  as the only thing I could manage to look half decent in is some sort of daemon (Sadly not a slaanesh one!)or a skaven! 

Well done for winning best costume.... extrememly well deserved! :biggrin:


----------



## Hidemons (Feb 28, 2008)

Wow that is really cool.
That melta gun with blue light in it is especially _boss_.

What's going on in that third picture? Was this whole costume thing part of something you were supposed to do?

And that last picture.... Just ... yow k:


----------



## magician847 (Jan 4, 2007)

Gobbo said:


> And I like the little sister symbol thing on your face (whats that actually called?)


It a fleur-de-lys - a very old peice of french heraldic art  im such a nerd!

nice peice though!

when im all done with my life and i've done uni and im earning enought money, im gonna make myself a space marine outfit 

nice one!

M


----------



## Underground Heretic (Aug 9, 2008)

Very good work on this costume Kaede. Congratulations on winning the contest.


----------



## officer kerky (Jun 12, 2008)

very nice costume indeed. 

here have som rep for the hard work. it looks amazing wow!

changes my view of nuns with guns lol.


----------



## Dagmire (Oct 9, 2008)

Got to give props for anyone that spends that much time on a sisters battle suit.


----------



## officer kerky (Jun 12, 2008)

notice that its only males replying to this thred not anygirls that i know here. no happy chopper no kate drake etc.

but the costume is tops


----------



## Underground Heretic (Aug 9, 2008)

Kerky, Rule 16 of the Internet: there are no girls on the internet. Just kidding I've been up for about 22 hours and have two more on my shift.


----------



## kaede (Nov 25, 2008)

Hidemons said:


> What's going on in that third picture? Was this whole costume thing part of something you were supposed to do?


In the third picture I'm on stage in London, it's from the costume competition I entered and won. :victory:

Thanks for all the lovely comments! And don't be jealous, anyone could make a WH40k costume if they really wanted to. If you've never done anything like it before, you'll just need a little more time. :good:
Besides, we need more 40k costumes! I've only seen a few so far.

Oh, and I've had plenty of female 40k players compliment me for this outfit. I've no doubt there are girls on the internet, as well as girls playing 40k.
Though really, wth does it matter whether there are more girls than guys entertaining this hobby, it's not like 40k is just a cover-up for a mating ritual. If you love the game, you won't give a sh*t. k:


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

officer kerky said:


> notice that its only males replying to this thred not anygirls that i know here. no happy chopper no kate drake etc.


*Points out that the lovely LVix posted..*

Very well done, indeed. I was particularly impressed with the wig, as originally I thought you had dyed your hair...:good:

I second the motion that we should see more 40k costumes at events...


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Fantastic costume kaede, thank you for posting up more pictures as well  Were there any other 40k or Fantasy costumes at the event you went to?

From the photos, you are too critical of yourself as a model for it, I think you pulled the whole thing off very well. If you get chance more photos of costumes you have made would be great, as personally I am fascinated that you can make such an impressive costume in just two weeks.


----------



## kaede (Nov 25, 2008)

squeek said:


> Fantastic costume kaede, thank you for posting up more pictures as well  Were there any other 40k or Fantasy costumes at the event you went to?
> 
> From the photos, you are too critical of yourself as a model for it, I think you pulled the whole thing off very well. If you get chance more photos of costumes you have made would be great, as personally I am fascinated that you can make such an impressive costume in just two weeks.


thanks. I just thought I might forget if I delayed it any further ^,^'

There were no other 40k costumes at the event I went to, but here's a few I stumbled across on the net:

http://minako-koizumi.deviantart.com/art/Imperial-90185462
http://lyra7.deviantart.com/art/Sister-Repentia-74991145
http://vividwings.deviantart.com/art/Fanime-Cosplay-Pics-56922736
http://kaaskop.deviantart.com/art/Holy-warrior-of-Terra-55247802
http://vividwings.deviantart.com/art/Inquisitor-Costume-1-87012801 (the best one, IMHO)


----------



## Dr_Insanity (Nov 4, 2008)

So jumping on the bandwagon here but that truely is a stunning costume, I can easily see how you won the competition in London, and probably would win many more you chose to enter. 

I love some of the Inquisitor girls in those links, there's no set image an inquisitor should look like so they've really got an open canvass! Yours on the other had, you actually are the sister on page 19. You must have researched the costume very thouroughly, every detail is spot on! You must be so proud of your work!


----------



## hells_fury (Apr 17, 2008)

wat can i say, finally, a hot sister of battle 

the costume looks awesome, like everyone else has said, yours defiantly beats the others cept for the inquisitor which id say i a tie.

hmm, now i wonder if i can con my gf to wear that without making her think i need more sunlight in my life.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Is it wrong that I spent the whole time inspecting the details on the meltagun?


----------



## Crimson_fists (Oct 19, 2008)

The costume is really good, no wonder you won the compettion. I wonder why no-one made a chaos costume. Hmmmn, I gotta start working on a costume. Hope to see you at next competition, look for a Dreadnought, or maybe a Crimson Fist....


----------



## surreal-mind (Oct 11, 2008)

wow....just wow, must've been fun to make, 10/10 5/5 1/1 etc


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Awsome made suit, simply awsome! No wonders you won, you really look like one of the sisters :grin:


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

Galahad said:


> Is it wrong that I spent the whole time inspecting the details on the meltagun?


It's neither right nor wrong Galahad, because it's not up to us to judge; but I believe the term you're looking for is "specialist" :wink:

:what, there was a meltagun? cyclops:


----------



## Insane Psychopath (Dec 21, 2006)

kaede: Look very cool & well done on winning the comp.

Alway intresting to see people making the armour & weapons. Just I done a HND model making course (architects, props, protype) in Glasgow (made a IW helmet :biggrin: & a Storm of Iron battle sence) just alway intresting on how people make the armour. Also what type of material the person use just help for future ref for any project/future jobs.

Just want to ask, how did you make the Melta gun, as I do not see anything on your FAQ.

But again look really cool :biggrin:

IP


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

Looks really good, much better than the usual fare I see at the UK Games Day, although I think thats slowly improving over the years. It seems the US have had marines walking around at the odd Games Day for a while now. Where as here in blighty we seem to have a few guys dressed as Guard, Bone if he's there and occasional scantidly clad women as Witch Elves or Sorceresses. 

Much more interesting costume here I say, looks like it was worth the effort as well. Grats on your win.


----------



## magician847 (Jan 4, 2007)

grats again on the costume, im in the middle of making an IG veteran sergeants one 

im using my combats from the ccf (keep them when i leave school )
making my own chainsword, and 2 other weapons, dont know what though...
and also making my own flak armour for over the top 

M


----------



## kaede (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks everyone! Means a lot. Makes me want to make more 40k costumes in the future. 
Maybe I'd do a Repentia for fun, besides the more serious costumes. 
Doesn't seem very difficult, and I've still got lots of red fabric left.

Insane: Meltagun is made with the same material as the armour bits, just different painting technique. 

If I weren't stuck studying for my current degree I would study arts. 
Always wanted to, but never had the chance, not even in high school, or primary for that matter.
I'd love to work with Fiberglass and metal someday, but I don't have the funds nor the space or tools for it, 
so I make do as best as I can with the resources I have.

Magician: good luck with that! sounds like a time-consuming project, 
but if you're patient with it and do your research, I'm sure it'll turn out great.


----------



## magician847 (Jan 4, 2007)

thanks kaede, i would say good luck with yours, but its allready done, so urm, good luck with whatever is next!

M


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

Wow! Best SoB costume I've seen, by far! A lot of people I've talked to say they're tough to make, harder then normal Power Armor.

-Dirge


----------



## Riandro (Feb 28, 2008)

dam you were at the Expo? cant belive i didnt see you their... what day did you go on?


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

I'm very impressed. And like Gal, I have to wonder if it's bad that I spent more time checking out your meltagun than anything else...


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

Nice costume Kaede! 

Just hoping the Slaanesh marines dont find that sister... :laugh:


----------



## Gobbo (Jun 4, 2008)

kaede said:


> Maybe I'd do a Repentia for fun, besides the more serious costumes.
> Doesn't seem very difficult, and I've still got lots of red fabric left.


This gets my vote. Keep us posted on how you are doing ^^ 

Fiberglass and metal would be good, but it would be alot of hassle carrying it around everywhere  And just looking at fiberglass makes me feel itchy.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

damn thats fucking awesome great job


----------



## Mr.Hill (Nov 12, 2008)

Looks great lady, good work, and look at all the friends you made! lol


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

That is a nice outfit.

A repentia one?

You do know that a repentia outfit is some scrolls on your breasts and crotch, plus a hood covering your face, and they swing when you move so your....

You get the picture.

Maybe you should do the helmet instead. So you don't get attacked by hormone-infused gaming nerds like us 

I wonder how hard a mechanicus techpriest kit would be to make?

Oh, and i forgot, dang, that supposedly "emo" picture, it really brings out your face, you look awesome in that pic!
(This is a comment for your enjoyment)


----------



## AnubisBlade (Aug 5, 2008)

Big props from me to you. better done than most of the marine looks i have seen and i could only imagine a squad of 20 ladies dressed like that would make me mere mortal shiver in me boots ... or tremble from (CENSORED) :laugh:

in all seriousness i like the way ya did it. it all comes together well. i didn't see a backpack in these pics. did ya go all out and make the back pack too? if not no biggie just added props is all :grin:


----------



## Tebok (Apr 25, 2008)

OMFG!!!! :shok::shok::shok::shok: x 1,000,000

That is soo awesome! Great job Kaede! 
(Is this the same Kaede from Mahora Academy btw? :biggrin


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

Wow thats amazing


----------



## kaede (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks for all the replies and compliments! :victory:
It's very inspirational, makes me want to do more 40k costumes! 




Tebok said:


> (Is this the same Kaede from Mahora Academy btw? :biggrin


That's my namesake, yes. I'm surprised you managed to guess it, there are tons of (less interesting) Kaedes out there. k:

AnubisBlade: yes, I made a backpack as well, but no one seem to have taken any pictures of me from behind 
It's the shiny black thing with spiked balls that rises a little above my shoulders.

Klomster: I would probably customize the Repentia to suit the level of showy-ness that I'm comfortable with. And I would never debut it in public, only in photos. My main reason for making the repentia would be having an excuse to make a chainsword 

Riandro: I went to the expo on the saturday. Usually the crowd thins out by then and I don't have to worry about poking someone's eyes out with the pointy parts of the costumes. Also, most of the serious costume-makers are left, but the random drop-ins from outsiders is less frequent.


----------



## Tebok (Apr 25, 2008)

kaede said:


> That's my namesake, yes. I'm surprised you managed to guess it, there are tons of (less interesting) Kaedes out there. k:



Well negima is the only Anime I read and Kaede is one of my favorite characters. As a matter of fact, I have her as a Desktop wallpaper :mrgreen:


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

Hot Hot Hot


----------



## Vero (Oct 30, 2007)

Awesome costume, that's really inspiring to me to start on a space marine hard suit.


----------



## LimitingFactor (Jan 11, 2009)

OMG we made you into a model in a game. After seeing the pic of your face with the fluer de lis and before i registered here.

Very good pics, costume is great and the attitude too.

My daughter is now collecting sisters as a result of us using this sisters model.










:victory:

A guy in our clan has undertaken something similer . He has a Marine costume from the Movie Aliens, made his own pulse gun and armour...
All i can say is that if the powers that be , create a war hammer movie i hope you get a part, even as an extra in the fight scenes. You have totaly earned it! I thought the image was a new G.W marketing weapon.


----------



## kaede (Nov 25, 2008)

wow, I'm flattered, LimitingFactor :grin:
Good job recruiting your daughter, too! 

Funny thing about the hair, I thought you'd seen an old picture of me without the costume, since you saw the beginning of the project. I actually had hair just like that at the time. My fringe is gone and it's considerably longer now though, but I used to have hair like a Sister once! 

A lot of people have sent me e-mails and PMs regarding making a costume of their own. I'm so happy this inspires people, that was exactly my intention! If anyone has any questions about costume-making which isn't already answered in the first post, I'll be happy to help as best as I can.


----------



## pchandler43 (Nov 28, 2008)

great job kaede


----------



## gronep (Sep 25, 2009)

*wow*

holy smokes. nice job.best costume ever.im thinking of making chaos space marine costume.


----------



## Babypowder (Nov 10, 2009)

Looks pretty awesome. Its probably just me but only one picture was loading ><. But it is definitely a top notch costume! Really like the gun and LED.


----------



## CaptainLoken (May 13, 2009)

Great work there some + rep for you for sure!!!!!


----------



## CrimsonMizer (Nov 6, 2009)

Epic in it's entirety.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

From a Guardsman to a Witch Hunter: Awesome costume, really nice done. =D


----------



## Yog-Sothoth (Jan 8, 2010)

Awsome Costume. Basically I agree with what everyone else has said! :grin:

I would love to do an Imperial Commisar outfit but then I would probably look like I belonged to the SS.


----------



## dradcliffe09 (Sep 4, 2009)

Foxy and dangerous. I dig chicks with scars.

But hey, enough. Don't melt me!

Congrats on the win. The armor is among the best I've seen! Awesome job!


----------



## Reaver02 (Jul 21, 2010)

Throne that is a nice costume! I may have to build a scout costume because of this. Great work.


----------



## ownzu (Jul 11, 2010)

hawt!!! +reps
:wink::wink::wink::wink:


----------



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

Holy rusted metal batman! I didn't see this before. Did you have a log or anything on how you made it at all? Seriously nice work there definitely repping you for that. THe light on the meltagun is pretty bad ass if I may say so and the hair is awesome (did I read that it was a wig at some point?). It goes well with your bone structure and I have to say very foxy indeed (couldn't help it).:grin:


----------



## turel2 (Mar 2, 2009)

Awesome Costume is Awesome.

+ rep


----------



## johnbriner (Apr 5, 2011)

Oh wow, you're beautiful. Great shots! This is a fab costume! I never had the chance to witness a Cosplay event but how I wish someday, I can to see artistic and creative costumes. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

great costume (+rep) 

what material did you use to make it?


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Need a commissar to help ya out? (No not Ploss) oh and guys I don't think she even posts here anymore


----------



## ThatOtherGuy (Apr 13, 2010)

The suit looks like its made of duct tape. Other than that, its pretty good.


----------



## William Siegfried (Jun 25, 2011)

Wow! Nice work in putting that all together! I can't wait to see more pieces of art you have to show in the late or near future


----------



## ThatOtherGuy (Apr 13, 2010)

William Siegfried said:


> Wow! Nice work in putting that all together! I can't wait to see more pieces of art you have to show in the late or near future


You know shes never going to show up ever again here. She hasn't been on since like 09


----------

